
Too Big to Fail: A Call for States’ Rights - whack
https://outlookzen.wordpress.com/2016/11/17/too-big-to-fail-a-call-for-states-rights/
======
PaulHoule
Nice idea but states won't really be independent unless they print their own
money.

